# Skelaxin, (1.6 g) - First Time - Relaxing with Skelaxin



## delsymfan

So mother has some of these 800mg Skelaxin's laying around. Supposedly to just relax muscles and chill twitches and spasms. 

I read up, and there does not seem to be a ton of recreational value. 

I found a couple people claiming it potentiates opiates. So I set out to explore.

Took 2. I must say within 10 minutes I had a very small bit of nausea. They do that. But it faded fast.  

After that, I did feel good. Just loose. Not like stupid loose but like muscularly loose. Like it felt great to stretch out and spread out and lay back. There was a bit of a warmth going through my arms and legs. Sorta like the warmth you get from a good drink, but focused into the muscles. 

So then I decided to take 20mg of vicodin. This was half an hour after the skelaxin. 

I honestly didnt notice much more of a difference as far as the potentiation goes. I got a good buzz as usual. Ended up taking 10mg more after another hour. Had a nice rush until 2 AM

Anyhoo just though I'd share. Stuff feels nice but I doubt you'll find yourself 'high' off it.


----------



## Sp33dy

Tried these once myself, wasn't impressed. Can't compare to SOMA's as for muscle relaxers go


----------



## stirfry

thanks for sharing delsymfan. i like reading experience reports on drugs that hardly ever get written about. and i pretty much agree with what Sp33dy said...

benzodiazepines excluded, carisoprodol (soma) is the only muscle relaxer that has any recreational value. i find it's effects to be pretty similar to alcohol, but with the bonus of no stomach irritation. i definitely recommend it!

..and as for the others i've tried;

cyclobenzeprine (flexeril) just makes me really tired. it works decent as a sleep aide though.

methocarbamol (robaxin) did absolutely nothing for me.

and finally, baclofen is alright, but is a little too subtle to be considered recreational IMO. i would compare it's effects to a Kava. it's relaxing, but pretty mild. it potentates other depressants nicely.



and a lil off topic, but hopefully someone can help....

does anyone have any idea what receptors or neurotransmitters methocarbomol and metaxalone (skelaxin) affect?


----------



## delsymfan

Dont know what it affects exactly. 

Yeah my belief is the more knowledge and experiences we can share, the safer the next generation will be. And personally I just like to inform. Obviously this was not a ground breaking trip, nor anything major. It just felt nice. But at least people know now. 

I will say I enjoyed the feeling of chillness and the looseness. I've never tried SOMA but I understand it takes the cake.


----------



## Beenhead

I think skelaxin is pretty good if you take enough!


----------



## Swift Serenity

well good thing i know, i was about to go "borrow" some from my friends friend hehe... not anymore!


----------



## Spasticone

There is no recreational value with Skelaxin!


----------



## Lady Codone

I tried Skelaxin a couple of times, only to get a weird headache sensation and nothing else.  Muscle relaxers are just not my thing.  Then again, neither are benzos.  Who wants to feel tired and drowsy anyway?  (Obviously a lot of people.  Dumb question.)

Good report on an underreported drug.


----------



## Jake1er

when i take enough skelaxin and combine 2-3 beers i get unreal tingles and other pleasurable feelings throughout my legs and lower back


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Spasticone said:


> There is no recreational value with Skelaxin!



I must agree...


----------



## Xynthetic

I took 1600 mg of Skelaxin orally and am not feeling any unpleasant side effects 50 minutes later. I feel slightly relaxed and my mind is a bit cloudy. Someone who is expecting a drug of recreational effects up to par to an opiate or benzo should not take this drug. From my personal experience this drug isn't as unenjoyable as previous users have said, although I have read varying unpleasant side effects from user to user.

Just my two cents, enjoy.


----------



## Look

Just took 2400mg, 6 400mg pills.

It's been like 20 min sense the first 4, I took 2 more a few min ago.

I'll you know if I feel anything.


----------



## thebigfoot

i took like 12 last night combined with about 5 smirnoffs(5.8% alcohol) and 5 micholob ultras(4%) i will say it was a great body high and it had me stumblin. i took them over a 2-3 hour period. im not big on pills but i was out of weed so i got fuccckkkeeeddd uuuupppp!!!


----------



## King Hop Head

So recreational value tend to vary from person to person, and tends to require high doses, and there is is an outside risk of adverse side effects.

Have ordered some of these, will try out with Pod Tea or Benzos.  Have emailed my usual online pharmacy to see if they can obtain some Soma, from what most people say is 'the real deal'.


----------



## spoodle

I am Rx methocarbamol (robaxin) and I get a light buzz but mainly with 2-3 tablets at once, and it does make me slightly drowsy.  It comes in 500mg tablets, but I find 3 tablets or more within the same 12 hours does not add to any recreational effect of the drug, as it has very little.  I'd say that Robaxin is no better at potentiating opiates than Skelaxin, and the latter, which you speak of, nausea more nausea than its worth unless you're dying to take _something _ to attempt to relax, but I'd personally not mix it with opiates, as the opiate is not potentiated by either of these medications....   Robaxin triggers some wicked acid-reflux if I take more than the label indicates in attempt at a recreational effect.

I agree, Soma is the only "muscle relaxer" that's worth mixing with opiates.  I'd not call its added effect a potentiation of opioids' effects, but rather something else relaxing that mixes well similarly to a low dose of benzos without as much memory loss..... Look up gabapentin , a neuropathic pain releiver, which is largely unknown and under-rated to use for alleviating opiate withdraw symptoms (gabapentin has a black-box warning read before taking; thus superseded by Lyrica (pregabalin))


----------



## DoobieJones

took the same dose, 2 800mg pills and smoked some weed. felt a weird uncomfortable tightness in my chest and just a general weird feeling for almost 48 hours. Definetely not worth it and i wished i hadnt taken them. no recreational value trust me, even if you are feining dont take these


----------

